# Reifen sitzt nicht richtig!



## Air-jumper (26. Mai 2009)

Sers

ich hab heute meine neuen Reifen auf meinem Bmx aufgezogen, vorher hat ich Street-Reifen drauf die waren 20x20 aber da ich keine Gelände-Reifen 20x20 bekommen hab hab ich 1,90x20 drauf gemacht komplett mit neuen Schläuchen! Hab dann die neuen Reifen auf die Felgen montiert, ein wenig Luft drauf (ca. 2,3 bar) hab den Reifen dann ein paar mal aufgefedert auf dem Boden, dann ans Bike gebaut und beim drehen schon gesehen das der wuchtig läuft und dann auch erkannt das an der Stelle vom Reifen wo unten drunter das Ventil sitzt der Reifen nicht richtig sitzt!
Hab dann auch mal versucht (so kenn ichs vom Motorrad) mit ca. 4 bar Druck das er sich dann vlt. mal richtig setz ging aber net! Bin dann mal mit 2,5 Bar ein Stück gefaren das er sich dann vlt. setzt gimg aber auch net! 

Weis vlt. jemand wie ich den richtig drauf bekomme?

mfG


----------



## HEIZER (26. Mai 2009)

Hm...keine Ahnung wie du das montiert hast  

Wenn ich einen Schlauch einsetze hat er ca. 0,5 bar , so kann ich ihn wunderbar formen und positionieren , soll heissen , den Wulst vom Reifen auch unter den Schlauch zu bekommen. Denn nur dann kann der Schlauch bei 5 bar den Reifen optimal in die Felge drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (26. Mai 2009)

Mit den Händen um den Mantel greifen, wie bei einer Reckstange, und mit beiden Daumen den Mantel kurz oberhalb der Felge eindrücken. Ruhig mehrmals kurz hintereinander drücken und dabei den Abstand zwischen den Daumen verändern. Gegebenenfalls ein wenig Luft raus lassen und  das ganze von vorne. Auf diese Art gerne auch mal die Seitenwand rundum und von beiden Seiten bearbeiten.


----------



## _coco_ (26. Mai 2009)

hast du draht oder faltreifen ?
hatte sowas ähnliches mal mit drahtreifen, wo dann der draht stark verformt war, so dass sich der reifen nicht setzen konnte.


----------



## Air-jumper (26. Mai 2009)

@Hertener: Das probier ich morgen mal aus danke sehr.

@_coco_: Ich glaub Faltreifen.

mfG


----------



## _coco_ (26. Mai 2009)

dann check mal ob der draht gerade drin sitzt oder ob im reifen nen knick ist oder so


----------



## Dnoizer (26. Mai 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> hast du draht oder faltreifen ?
> hatte sowas ähnliches mal mit drahtreifen, wo dann der draht stark verformt war, so dass sich der reifen nicht setzen konnte.



Vor allem wenn der Drahtreifen schwer drauf ging und man
einen kleinen Hebel benutzt um ihn ganz drauf zu
bekommen. Hatte ich vor ewigkeiten mal und der
Draht wurde dadurch beschädigt. Somit hatte ich dann ein
nicht zu leichtes eiern.


----------



## Air-jumper (26. Mai 2009)

Naja also der Reifen ging eigentlich drauf wie ne 1! Was komisch ist, vorne und hinten ist es genau an der gleichen Stelle! Naja ich probiere morgen mal dran rum!

mfG


----------



## RISE (26. Mai 2009)

Dnoizer schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn der Drahtreifen schwer drauf ging und man
> einen kleinen Hebel benutzt um ihn ganz drauf zu
> bekommen. Hatte ich vor ewigkeiten mal und der
> Draht wurde dadurch beschädigt. Somit hatte ich dann ein
> nicht zu leichtes eiern.



Oh ja. Meinen Federal Reifen aufzuziehen hat neulich 25 Minuten gedauert. Ergebnis sind ein Laufrad, ein Biber ohne Nerven und drei Blasen am Daumen. Hoffentlich kommen meine blöden Faltreifen bald.


----------



## gmozi (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn der Reifen dort Probleme macht, wo das Ventil sitzt, versuch mal folgendes:

Luft wieder raus, und diese "Konterschraube" die man bis zur Felge aufs Ventil schraubt auch erst mal ab. Dann Pumpe drauf stecken, das Ventil nen gutes Stück in den Reifen rein schieben und den Reifen nen bissel hin und her bewegen. Dann Luft drauf geben. Dabei kommt das Ventil dann natürlich automatisch wieder weiter raus 

Bei uns @ work funktioniert das eigentlich immer  Ansonsten helfen auch diverse "Schmiermittel" wie Seife, Duschgel, Spüli usw. um den Reifen beim Aufpumpen in die richtige Position rutschen zu lassen


----------



## Air-jumper (27. Mai 2009)

@gmozi: Mein Ventil hat leider keine solche Konterschraube! Aber ich versuch es mal mit so Schmierzeug für die Montage.

mfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

